# Open Theism



## Scott (Dec 9, 2004)

Any good online articles from Reformed writers refuting open theism?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 9, 2004)

I haven't read too much material with the specific intent of refuting Open Theism, mainly because I realized that a very confirmation of the doctrine of God's Providence will refute it - Open Theists acknowledge that God knows all there is to know at any given moment, but just say that the future doesn't even exist yet, and so their doctrine doesn't contradict omniscience. However, if we can Scripturally prove the doctrine of Providence, and thus that God controls every detail of life and history, and planned it all before the foundation of the world, then it all existed before the foundation of the world when He planned it, and He thus inevitably knows all of it. So before Open Theists can even hope to begin challenging the traditional understanding of God's omniscience, they first have to conclusively refute the Reformed doctrine of God's Providence.


----------



## Scott (Dec 9, 2004)

I know Frame has a book out on it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 9, 2004)

I just picked up Ware's _THeir God is too Small_ but haven't started reading it yet.


----------



## Craig (Dec 9, 2004)

Ware is pretty good...it's tough coming up with a specific book to "refute" open (a)theism. 

There is no systematic understanding that proponents accept. Some are just more "literal" when they approach Scripture....others are radically pomo in their approach, denying any real foundation for understanding language....some are just outright liberal (while others claim to be evangelical).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 9, 2004)

Try these.

open theism Tom Ascol

open theism CARM

Open Theism Al Mohler audio




[Edited on 12-10-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 9, 2004)

John Piper has a whole section on his site at http://www.desiringGOD.org devoted to OT. Piper's been one of the most outspoken folks on the subject.

By the way, last year, I registered GodExalted.org as a domain name. I intend (still) to put up a site dedicated to a reformed response to OT. If more than a few of you are capable and ready to write on OT, I'd love to host articles from you (*coughScott,C.Matthew,PastorWaycough*)


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 10, 2004)

I have Frame's book on it. A prepositional apologetic is really needed on this subject


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 13, 2004)

What is prepositional? Enlighten me. Why do you need a presuppositional perspective?


----------



## tdowns (Dec 13, 2004)

*Middle Knowledge*

I think I read a short brief from Matthew on Middle Knowledge (Molinism) and its leading into Open Theism. Is that right? I need to go search, it was a couple of years ago.

TD


----------



## tdowns (Dec 13, 2004)

*Found it.*

The Heresy of Middle Knowledge. Under Articles by Mathew....on apuritansmind, 
don't have time to link taking off, but I think it's a great tie in. First one I ever read when a buddy of mine said he believed in it. Might have been how I found this site, seeking out that info. Praise God for that.
My buddy is still confused on the issue though.

TD


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> What is prepositional? Enlighten me. Why do you need a presuppositional perspective?



go to apologetic methodology here on puritanboard.
also read 5 views on apologetic methodology


----------



## AdamM (Dec 14, 2004)

John Piper @ DesiringGod.org has some excellent information that counters open theism.


----------

